# José Altafini



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

José Altafini

Nato il: 24 luglio 1938

Ruolo: Attaccante

Altezza: 176 cm

Peso: 77 kg 

José João Altafini nasce a Piracicaba, nello stato di San Paolo in Brasile, il 24 luglio 1938. Cresciuto in una famiglia molto povera, abbandoni gli studi alla quarta elementare, e già a nove anni si mette a lavorare per contribuire alle necessità di famiglia. Riprende gli studi per iscriversi a un istituto professionale dove diventa meccanico. Sul piano calcistico muove invece i primi passi nell’Atletico Piracicabano. Ed è proprio nel suo primo club, che Altafini trova il soprannome con il quale si farà conoscere al pubblico brasiliano. Infatti nella sede del club era presente una foto del grande Torino, e notando la somiglianza fisica tra Valentino Mazzola e il giovane José, per tutti diventò Mazola. Dopo essere stato vicino al San Paolo, nel 1955 passa al Palmeiras, la squadra degli italiani di San Paolo. Altafini che nelle giovanili aveva iniziato da mezz’ala, all'arrivo in prima squadra viene spostato più avanti, diventa un centravanti, sarà la sua fortuna. Le prestazioni del giovane Altafini sono così convincenti che a suon di gol si guadagna la convocazione per il Mondiale del 1958. “Mazola” gioca titolare le prime due gare del gironcino, contro Austria (suo il gol dell’1-0, in una gara finita 3-0) e Inghilterra, prima che il c.t. Feola decida di preferirgli Vavá. Tornerà titolare nei quarti di finale con il Galles, per poi tornare in panchina e vedere i suoi compagni conquistare il Mondiale. In quei giorni Altafini era già un giocatore del Milan. Il giovane José fu notato dall’allora presidente del Milan Rizzoli, durante una delle amichevoli di preparazione al Mondiale, giocate dal Brasile in Italia. In quel amichevole Altafini segnò all’Inter, la seconda squadra di Milano. “Quel ragazzo, ce lo compriamo subito?” disse il presidente Rizzoli al vice presidente del Milan, Carraro. Il massimo dirigente rossonero si convinse, quel ragazzo doveva arrivare al Milan, e decise di mettersi immediatamente in contatto con l’allora presidente del Palmeiras, Mário Beni. L’offerta del Milan era importante, quasi 135 milioni di lire, ma Beni dovette declinare gentilmente, informando la società rossonera di avere praticamente chiuso con la Roma, e che in ogni caso non avrebbe potuto cedere il giocatore prima del Mondiale, per evitare le critiche dei tifosi, e degli elettori, Beni infatti era in politica. Sorsero però delle difficoltà burocratiche per il dirigente della Roma inviato in Brasile, e allora Rizzoli sferrò l’attacco decisivo, convincendo Beni, rassicurandolo che l’ufficialità dell’operazione sarebbe arrivata solo al termine della rassegna iridata. Era fatta, Altafini era un nuovo giocatore del Milan.

Esordisce in Serie A, il 21 settembre 1958, resta a secco nelle prime due giornate, tanto basta per creare qualche ironia, sul fatto che in Brasile avesse osato farsi chiamare come un mostro sacro come Valentino Mazzola. Altafini si sbloccherà alla terza giornata contro il Bari, e non si fermerà più. A fine stagione il Milan diventa campione d’Italia, e il giovane Altafini sarà vicecapocannoniere del campionato con 28 gol in 32 partite, meglio di lui solo l’interista Angelillo nella famosa stagione da 33 gol in 33 presenze.

Seguono due stagioni ricche di gol per Altafini (71 presenze 45 gol), ma senza successi per il Milan, che saluta Schiaffino e il Barone Liedholm, ormai a fine carriera, ma fa arrivare dall’Alessandria un giovanissimo centrocampista, Gianni Rivera. Con Rivera che prende definitivamente possesso della squadra dopo il ritiro di Liedholm, arriva il secondo scudetto per Altafini, che chiuderà la stagione 1961-62 con 22 gol in 32 partite.

In estate, Altafini sarà uno degli oriundi (stranieri naturalizzati) convocati per la sfortunata esperienza azzurra al Mondiale cileno. Le critiche maggiori saranno proprio quelle riservate agli oriundi (Sivori, Maschio), e praticamente la carriera internazionale di Altafini si chiuse con quel Mondiale, a soli 24 anni. Recentemente lo stesso Altafini ha detto che se tornasse indietro non rifarebbe mai quella scelta.

Per Altafini arriva però il momento di togliersi delle soddisfazioni con il Milan anche fuori dai confini italici. La Coppa dei Campioni 1962-63, è l’apice della carriera di Altafini. Al primo turno contro i modesti lussemburghesi dell’Union Luxembourg, il Milan risolve la pratica a Milano, con un perentorio 8-0, con Altafini protagonista assoluto con 5 gol realizzati, il ritorno è un'altra passeggiata con il Milan che vincerà 6-0, con la tripletta di Altafini. Dopo aver eliminato gli inglesi dell’Ipswich Town negli Ottavi di finale, ai quarti il Milan affronta i turchi del Galatasaray. Nella gara di andata il Milan conquista una grande vittoria, con un perentorio 1-3 a Istanbul, in un campo completamente ghiacciato, il terzo gol sarà proprio di Altafini. Al ritorno a Milano non ci sarà storia, 5-0 per i rossoneri del Paron Rocco, con tripletta di Altafini. In semifinale il Milan domina gli scozzesi del Dundee (5-1 a Milano, e inutile vittoria degli scozzesi per 1-0 in Scozia)ma Altafini non segna, si rifarà in finale. 22 maggio 1963, al Wembley Stadium, Milan e Benfica si contendono la Champions League, il Benfica di Eusebio, Mario Coluna, Torres, è ovviamente favorito, ha vinto le due edizioni precedenti, interrompendo l’egemonia del grande Real Madrid, sconfitto proprio l’anno prima da Eusebio e compagni per 5-3. Dopo 19 minuti le cose per il Milan si mettono subito male, con il Benfica che passa in vantaggio con il solito Eusebio, e con il risultato di 1-0 per i portoghesi si andrà negli spogliatoi a fine primo tempo.
Nella ripresa il Milan ribalta completamente la situazione, un Altafini scatenato ben servito da Rivera segna una doppietta che consegna la Coppa dei Campioni al Milan, è il primo successo per il Milan e per il calcio italiano in questa manifestazione. A distanza di anni Altafini ricorderà quella partita come la più difficile della sua carriera, per le botte ricevute non riuscì a dormire dal dolore.

L’esperienza rossonera di Altafini, sarebbe però finita poco dopo. I rapporti con il direttore dell’area tecnica rossonera Gipo Viani, non sempre erano semplici. Viani era allo stesso tempo esaltato dalle qualità tecniche del brasiliano, quanto irritato da una certa indolenza, del brasiliano, che voleva evitare le botte dei difensori avversari. Questo atteggiamento gli valse il soprannome di Conileone, che per lui coniò Gianni Brera. Come detto, i rapporti con Viani non sempre erano stati buoni, e nell’estate del 1964 si arrivò alla rottura, con Altafini che in sede di trattative per un nuovo contratto avanzò richieste altissime, che Viani non esitò a rifiutare. Non volendo cedere, Altafini rimase qualche mese in brasile ad allenarsi con il Palmeiras con la speranza di trovare una nuova squadra, ma nessuno bussò seriamente alla sua porta. A gennaio mentre il Milan era saldamente in testa alla classifica, Altafini si convinse a tornare a Milano, per firmare un contratto che prevedeva la sua cessione al termine della stagione. Il Milan che fino a quel momento stava dominando il campionato (alla diciannovesima giornata era a più sette sull’Inter , dopo 14 vittorie e 5 pareggi), con il ritorno in campo di Altafini pare incepparsi, tanto da perdere il derby per 5-2, per poi farsi raggiungere e poi superare dall’Inter a quattro giornate dal termine, senza più riuscire a riprendere gli odiati cugini.

Dopo il periodo di tregua, si arrivò quindi alla cessione di Altafini al Napoli neopromosso in Serie A. A Napoli Altafini ritrova un grande vecchio come Sivori, venuto a chiudere la carriera. I due “oriundi” saranno protagonisti di una grande stagione, che vedrà il Napoli chiudere il campionato al terzo posto. Altre stagioni positiva furono la successiva, con il Napoli che chiuse il campionato 1966-67, al quarto posto, e il campionato 1967-68 che il Napoli chiuse al secondo posto. In queste prime tre stagioni Altafini realizzò 43 gol in 90 presenze. Quando però arrivò il declino e poi il ritiro di Sivori, il Napoli iniziò a oscillare tra il sesto e l’ottavo posto, fatta eccezione per il campionato 1970-71, chiuso dai partenopei al terzo posto. Al termine della stagione 1971-72, la carriera di José Altafini sembrava ormai finita, quando incredibilmente fu messo in contatto dalla dirigenza della Juventus, che gli offrì la possibilità di restare nel grande calcio. Altafini chiuse la sua esperienza a Napoli con 97 gol in 234 partite. Inizia quindi l’avventura alla Juve di Altafini, che dato per finito, riesce a riciclarsi come bomber di scorta, e partendo dalla panchina, riesce a rendersi grande protagonista nella vittoria di due scudetti (1972/73 e 1974/75), chiudendo la sua esperienza bianconera nel 1976 a quasi 40anni, con 37 gol in 119 presenze.

A questo punto Altafini salutò il grande calcio, ma non appese gli scarpini al chiodo, andando a svernare nel campionato svizzero dove vestì le maglie di Chiasso e Mendrisio fino all'inizio degli anni ottanta, quando lasciò il calcio più che quarantenne. Da lì a poco José Altafini diventerà un commentatore televisivo, ruolo che ricopre ancora oggi, a quasi 75 anni.

Seppur chiusa in malo modo, credo che quella di Altafini al Milan resta una grande storia, se non altro per le grandi prestazioni del brasiliano in quella che è stata la prima coppa dei campioni vinta dal Milan.
Sono ancora in tanti che l’hanno visto all'epoca, a giurare che José João Altafini è stato uno degli attaccanti più forti nella storia del campionato italiano.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

ma che fine ha fatto...


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ma che fine ha fatto...



Di qualche giorno fa la notizia del suo passaggio a Raisport, dove commenterà il campionato brasiliano, il Carioca, il Paulistão e non so che altro.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2013)

ieri a fine primo tempo di milan lazio ho messo rai sport e c'era lui che stava commentando una partita brasiliana in diretta


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2013)

Un grazie a José e alla maledizione di Guttmann


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

grandissimo...anche lui come Messi ha fatto 14 gol in una Coppa dei Campioni


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Marzo 2013)

Un mito


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

come commentatore ridicolissimo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2013)

Nella storia del nostro club...simpaticissimo anche


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Di qualche giorno fa la notizia del suo passaggio a Raisport, dove commenterà il campionato brasiliano, il Carioca, il Paulistão e non so che altro.


Nella presentazione,al settimo rigo, c'è un errore:
"Dopo essere stato vicino al San Paolo, nel *1995* passa al Palmeiras, la squadra degli italiani di San Paolo"
Dubito che nel 1995 sia passato al Palmeiras


----------



## pennyhill (6 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Nella presentazione,al settimo rigo, c'è un errore:
> "Dopo essere stato vicino al San Paolo, nel *1995* passa al Palmeiras, la squadra degli italiani di San Paolo"
> Dubito che nel 1995 sia passato al Palmeiras



Thanks.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Marzo 2013)

Comunque vedo che certi reati possono cadere in prescrizione.  Se oggi un giocatore lasciasse il Milan in una situazione simile a quella che portò alla partenza di Altafini, probabilmente volerebbero insulti.


----------

